# about linux and gaming



## gonzominium (Oct 7, 2010)

I have some moderate experience with Linux and ubuntu, and I've decided to make the permanent switch to ubuntu Linux on my laptop, I'm looked up all the games i play and they are all gold or platinum on WineHQ meaning the work perfectly fine with configuration.  The question i have is even if they play glitch free, what will the performance hit be(or gain) if any at all? would it be better to turn off all antialliasing and anisotropic filtering in game and run it from the nvidia control panel? just curious too how does wine handle paging? lots of questions, so thanks ahead of time.  The games I'm playing are Fallout 3, Oblivion, Command and Conquer 3, and a few emulators that i could live without.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2010)

Don'forget that when it is a DirectX game, Wine has to "convert" DirectX instructions into openGL instructions. So in your case, performance may drop a bit.
And don't forget: a newer Ubuntu and/or newer version of Wine may change the Gold/platinum statuses of your games!
Better dual boot just in case.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, dual-booting is always the best.

I had to go Linux-only for the longest time because Windows hated my keyboard, and it was real tough.


----------



## gonzominium (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok guys thanks alot, I will tell you how it works out, I'll probably just dual boot, but I'm going to try to run them on linux.


----------

